# Predator Hunting Clinic in Tennessee



## Teamroper (Feb 11, 2010)

We are having a Predator Hunting clinic in Kingston, Tn. on May 8th from 10 AM-3 PM. Jason Groseclose (2010 World Coyote Vocalization Champion) will be there as guest speaker. He will cover all aspects of predator hunting. For more info go to www.barmranchandarena.com and look under "Coyotes Unlimited". FoxPro, ELK and Carver calls will be given away as door prizes. There is still plenty of room. Hope to see you there.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I wish I was closer as it sounds like an informative time.


----------



## Teamroper (Feb 11, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I wish I was closer as it sounds like an informative time.


Maybe I'll give you a call when I go out to see my parents in Prescott or see my uncle in Seligman. LOL. Prescott was my home for 5 years. Had some property in Paulden and Chino Valley. Keep me updated on what's going on out there. Have you seen any mountain lions out there? Saw one in Skull Valley a few years back.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I saw one that a ranch hand on the Boquillas had shot, apparently he was stalking their cattle and the hand saw him sneaking around the outside of the holding pen. It was a nice size tom. 
Definitly if you are heading out this way let me know. I don't know too many people in Seligman as I have a cabin about ten miles out of town.


----------

